# Alternative zu Oase Biotec Screenmatic



## hitman1 (10. März 2014)

Hallo
Ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Filter kaufen. Da ich zwar Platz habe, aber nicht alles mit Filtern zustellen möchte, bin ich auf den Screenmatic gestossen. 
Meine Internetsuche hat da keine passendes Alternative ergeben.
Ich hätte halt gern was wo UVC, Siebfilter und Filter in einem sind. Ausserdem habe ich gelesen, dass es bei der 18er Version noch "Stäbe" gibt mit denen man den Algenwachstum hemmen kann..  
Kennt evtl. jemand was?


----------



## Ulli (10. März 2014)

Hallo,
den Biotec 18 Screenmatic hatte ich auch mal 2 Jahre und war dann das ständige Putzen leid. Der Filter arbeitet zwar ganz ordentlich, aber bei viel Algen und Schmutz kommt er schnell an seine Grenzen. An der Stelle, wo das Wasser auf das Kunstoff-Siebband spritzt stecken oft "Brocken" und dann spritzt es daneben, auf dem Siebband entsteht irgendwann ein Biofilm, so daß das Wasser darüber läuft, anstatt durch. Also klares Wasser war etwas anderes.

Und alles mit Schwämmen setzt sich halt auch irgendwann zu und muß gereinigt werden. Ich musste dann im Sommer jeden Tag oder spätestens nach 2 Tagen an den Filter und das war mir zu oft. Es hat im Filter 4 Zeolith-Stangen, die man auch durch Phosphatbinder ("Oase Phosless") ersetzen kann, die kosten allerdings ca 30 Euro für 2 Stück, halten je nach Phosphat im Wasser ein paar Wochen und die Wirkung ist eher mässig, ich hatte keinen Unterschied im Algenwachstum feststellen können. 

Als Alternative könnte der hier herhalten, habe aber keinerlei Erfahrung oder Meinungen dazu:

http://www.hanako-koi.de/Xclear-Bio...-einzigartiges-biologisches-Filtersystem.html

Ich hatte erst einen Druckfilter, dann den Biotec und nach 3 Jahren einen "richtigen" Filter gekauft (Vliesfilter), die ersten beiden haben nur Geld und Ärger gekostet, hätte ich mir sparen können. Also wenn Du keine Tonnenfilter bauen möchtest, schau lieber nach einem guten gebrauchten TF oder VF. Auch wenn's mehr kostet... letztdendlich lohnt es sich. Es gibt immer mal wieder in den speziellen Koiforen gute gebrauchte Profifilter, kannst ja da auch eine "Suche"-Anfrage hinterlassen.

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## hitman1 (11. März 2014)

Hallo
danke für deine Ausführliche Meinung!! 
Es ist mir schon wichtig, dass ich nicht alle paar Tage das Ding sauber machen muss. Wenn man die 18er Version nicht gebraucht bekommt, sind die ja auch wahnsinnig teuer.
mit UVC bist da bei ca. 850 Euro...
Den den du Aufgeführt hast, gefällt mir schon, da er ja auch günstiger ist.
Allerdings wenn die Erfahungswerte fehlen ist das wohl eher auch nix. Vom Oase Werbetext dachte ich auch, dass es das non plus ultra wäre....
Aber was bitte ist ein TF oder VF?


----------



## Nori (11. März 2014)

Das vorgeschlagene Teil ist für den Preis absolut ok - vor allem weil man es auch modular im gleichen Design erweitern kann und so leicht noch 1-2 Kammern mit z.B. __ Hel-X nachschalten kann.
TF und VF sind Trommel-und Vliesfilter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ulli (11. März 2014)

Wie Nori gesagt hat, kann man das Teil aus dem Link oben auch noch erweitern, was auch ein Vorteil ist. Ansonsten rufe doch mal dort an und frage ob er ihn schon mal verkauft hat und was er davon hält. Der Händler ist ganz OK und gibt sicher Auskunft bzw. Beratung.

Der 18 er Biotec ist auch brauchbar, wenn man nicht zuviel Fadenalgen im Wasser hat. Bei mir war das im 2. Jahr eben sehr viel und da war er überfordert.
Ich kenne aber 2 Teiche in Deiner Größenordnung bei denen er seit mehreren Jahren läuft, mit 1 bis 2 mal Reinigung die Woche.
Einer der Teiche ist in der Nähe von Regensburg, dort könntest Du ihn sicher auch mal ansehen und mit dem "Betreiber" quatschen, ob das was für Dich wäre?

Aus meiner Sicht ist von den Kompaktfiltern der Vliesfilter am pflegeleichtesten, Papierwechseln alle paar Wochen und gut ist. Die Reinigungsqualität ist hervorragend und der Dreck kommt gleich aus dem Wasserkreislauf. Aber das hat natürlich auch seinen Preis und die Papierrollen fallen auch regelmässig an.

Ich schätze mal für Deinen Teich: Gebrauchter VF ca. 1500 bis 2000,- plus UVC 150,- plus Papierrollen ca. 6 pro Jahr zu je 30 ,-

Für einen TF wäre noch mehr Aufwand erforderlich, ich denke das kommt für Dich nicht in Frage.

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## hitman1 (11. März 2014)

Ich hab mich mal nach einem VF umgesehen. Im großen und ganzen ist es schon das was ich will. Momentan habe ich keine gebrauchten gefunden und mind. 2000 Euro für nen neuen ist nicht drin. Das ist mir echt zu teuer. Ich meld mich mal bei Hanako Koi wegen dem obigem Filter.


----------



## LotP (11. März 2014)

will dich jetzt nicht unbedingt zur screenmatic zurücküberzeugen, aber sehr das nicht so kritisch wie meine vorredner.

betreibe meinen teich seit einiger zeit mit ner 36er Screenmatic und ner 300l Tonne mit Helix hinterher.

Die Biotec is dabei quasi ein riesiger Vorfilter.

Kann mich nicht beklagen. Ein zweites Filterband hab ich mir zugelegt; wird 1-2 mal im Jahr durchgewechselt (mit dem Original - nicht jedesmal ein neues!), seit dem auch überhaupt keine Probleme mehr mit Biofilm, welcher das Band verstopft.

Ansonsten transprotiert's zuverläßig die Algen ab. 1-2 mal pro Woche die Schale enlehren, zur Zeit vllt. 3x,  - passt. Gerade das mit der Kritik hier bezügl. Faldenalgen versteh ich so gar nicht; Die werden super erfasst; Später im Jahr schalt ich uvc dazu, dann klappts auch mit den Schwebealgen (die ich jetzt noch überhaupt nicht habe)

Alles was da übrigbleibt, bleibt unten eigentlich in den Matten hängen oder setzt sich ab. Im Durchschnitt drück ich die Schwämme mit den Zubehör vllt alle 2 Monate ordentlich aus, und lass den ganzen Dreck raus.

WIe gesagt, hab danach noch eine Helix (besser gesagt k1) Tonne,

Aber kann mich gar nicht beklagen, top Wasser idR

(vllt ergeben sich die Probleme mit den Fadenalgen aus der kleineren Dimensionierung, k.a., aber das System als solches is schon brauchbar)


----------



## hitman1 (11. März 2014)

Ok..
der Aufbau von der 18er zu 36er sollte ja geleich sein. 
Warum hast du ein 2. Filterband zum wechseln? Wie machst du das gebrauchte denn sauber?
Mal anders gefragt, was wäre denn eine komplett andere alternative bei meiner Teichgröße?
ich möchte halt nicht alles mit Filtertonnen zugestellt haben. Je weniger desdo besser! Ich möchte aber auch kein Vermögen ausgeben.
Bei so max. 600 Euro incl. UVC sollte schluss sein.
Aber ich glaub fast, ich werde nicht um den Oase oder den von Hanako herum kommen....


----------



## LotP (11. März 2014)

Das zweite Filterband habe ich, damit wenn das erste sich mit einem Baktierienfilm zusetzt, austauschen kann. Nach 2-3 Monaten kann es dazu kommen, dass zuviele Bakterien zwischen den Siebgewebe ansiedeln und es demit verstopfen.
Sauber machen: Trocknen lassen, bisschen auskopfen - fertig.
600€ wird bei der 36 zuindest nix, vllt gebraucht, sehr genzwertig...

wirklich gut wirds bei dem Budget eigentlich nur mit csII (oder ähnlichem) + selbstbau.

VF kein Fan, v.a. da man inzwischen für den Preis (selbst bei Gebrauchten) billige TF kriegt und rel. hohe zusätzlich  laufende Kosten hat.


----------



## hitman1 (11. März 2014)

Ich meinte 600 für die 18er für die 36 reichen 600 bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Ulli (11. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

sehe das wie Säp - der Filter ist durchaus brauchbar. Warum hast Du das zweite Band? Man kann den Biofilm einfach wegspritzen mit einem scharfen Wasserstrahl, zum Tauschen des Bandes muß man die Screenmatic ja zerlegen, oder?

Anbei mal 2 Bilder von meinem "alten" 18er, da sieht man auf dem 2. Bild links unten die Zeolith-Säulen und wie das Wasser nicht optimal auf das Band fällt, weil Algen oder anderes in der Auswurf-Rinne des Wasserstrahls steckt. Das Band erfasst die Fadenalgen sehr gut und sie landen dann in dem Körbchen hinten, das war bei mir aber nach 1 oder 2 Tagen voll und der Schmodder lief in die Schwämme. Der 36er hat sicher mehr Reserven.
Den Biotec kann man übrigens in's Freie stellen (im Winter natürlich leer), einen TF oder VF sollte man schon irgendwie mit einer Behausung versehen.
Bei begrenztem Budget würde ich auch lieber einen CSII +Selbstbau  bevorzugen, dann das ganze in eine kleine Filterhüttte installieren, sofern es der Platz hergibt.

   
Grüße
Ulli


----------



## hitman1 (12. März 2014)

Danke für die wiederholten tollen Antworten. Ich finde es echt toll wie viel mühe sich manch machen mit ihren Hilfestellungen!!
Ich habe mir gerade die Bilder von deinem Teich angesehne. Zuerst mal gefällt mir sehr sehr gut!
War dein Wasser mit der 18er auch sohon so gut? Ich erkenne gar keine UVC?! Hattest du keine?
Also selbstbau ist raus. Ich bin nicht so der Bastler und die Dinger sind mir eingentlich immer zu groß.
Die Kompakte bauweise dieses Filters finde ich halt super.


----------



## Ulli (13. März 2014)

Danke für die Blumen . Ich habe eine Durchlauf-UVC, zuerst eine von Oase, dann die TMC mit 55 W. Die sieht man aber nicht.... UVC ist Pflicht, wenn man im Frühjahr kein grünes Wasser haben will.

Das wasser war mit dem 18er auch schon recht klar, mit dem VF ist das natürlich noch besser.  Probiere es mit dem 18er, wenn Du nicht zufrieden bist, kannst Du ja immer noch aufrüsten. Oder probier mal dn von Hanomo, dann kannst Du hier berichten und wir lernen alle was dazu, OK ? 
Gruß ulli


----------



## teichern (4. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

nach ausführlicher Suche im Forum und Internet könnte ich mir leider kein genaues Bild zum o.g. Thema machen.

Ich betreibe seit einigen Jahren recht erfolgreich einen Oase Biotec 18, mit einem Aquaforte 40W UVC an meinem ca. 30.000 l Teich mit zwei 60 cm Kois und einem etwas größeren __ Graskarpfen.

Leider hat u.a. der Motor des Screenmatic im letzten Jahr aufgegeben und ich stehe jetzt vor der Wahl für Ersatzteile (Deckel, Filterschwäme, Screenmatic, etc.) ca. 400€ zu investieren, oder gleich einen neuen Filter zu kaufen.

Grundsätzlich war ich mit der Leistung des Biotec 18 zufrieden, aber die Reinigung war nicht wirklich "benutzerfreundlich" und es kam sehr schnell zu Verstopfungen am Einlauf und um den Screenmatic. Insbesondere das Reinigen der roten Schwämme war sehr aufwendig.

Alternativ hatte man mir zu einem Compactsieve vor dem defekten Screenmatic geraten, aber aufgrund der Bauhöhe kommt das nicht in Frage, da der Teich in Folge einer Bambussanierung sehr offen und einsichtig ist. Somit wäre die Größe/ Höhe des Biotec schon ideal!

Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob es in der Biotec Preisklasse (aktuell €577) eine Bessere Lösung gibt, die möglicherweise "benutzerfreunlicher" ist und vielleicht auch noch eine bessere Filterleistung bringt. Pumpe und UVC könnte ich ja weiter benutzen. Trommel und Vliesfilter schließe ich mal aus, da diese deutlich über den Biotec Budget liegen!

Ich würde mich sehr über Erfahrungen und Ratschläge freuen!


----------



## senator20_2000 (4. Apr. 2015)

Also Erfahrungen mit dem screenmatic hab ich noch keine,  aber ich hab mich anfang des jahres für einen 12'er entschieden,  für einen 5000L teich. 
L.t.  Der Beschreibung ist der 12'er für 12000L,  der 18'er für 18000L und der auch baulich größte 36'er für 36000L für normalen fischbesatz konzipiert,  bei einem koi besatz halbiert sich das teichvolumen um die Hälfte. 
Wenn ich das so lese und der 18'er an einem 20000-30000L teich betrieben wird,  ist er dann nicht schon zu klein geplant und man braucht sich (glaub ich!) wenn man ihn sehr oft reinigen muss,  oder seh ich da was falsch? 
Ein kumpel hat einen 36'er an seiner teichlandschaft,  allerdings ohne screenmatic sondern mit dem sieb,  das setzt sich gerne mal zu aber sonst ist er sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## teichern (6. Apr. 2015)

Oh weh! Ich habe darüber noch nie nachgedacht, da der 18 mit UVC eigentlich ordentlich seine Arbeit machte!

Wenn ich jetzt tatsächlich auf den 36 wechseln müßte, ist das Budegt natürlich völlig im Eimer. Günstigstes Angebot für den Screenmatic 36 ist um €1350! 

Da muß es doch günstigere Lösungen geben?


----------



## senator20_2000 (6. Apr. 2015)

@ Teichern , muss es denn unbedingt neu sein? weil gebraucht findest du sie auch bei e...kleinanzeigen ab 350Taler für bastler und 700Taler einsatzklar, da sollte doch was brauchbares dabei sein, ich hab mir meinen 12`er auch zuschicken lassen, das klappt ohne Probleme


----------



## teichern (6. Apr. 2015)

Ich schaue regelmäßig in die Kleinanzeigen (18er und 36er), aber die aktuellen Angebote sind vom Zustand in der Regel schlechter als mein alter Screenmatic 18. Darüber hinaus könnte der Motor dann auch wieder kurzfristig aufgeben, da es hier wohl mal ein Problem gab! Für die Instandsetzung meines alten würde ich unter 400€ zahlen und hätte so wenigstens einen neuen Screenmatic. Da lohnt sich der Kauf eines gebrauchten nicht wirklich.

Nochmal zu den Herstellerangaben! Oase gibt für den Biotec Screenmatic 18: 

54 m3 ohne Fischbesatz
27 m3 mit
und
13,5 m3 mit Kois

Da liege ich wohl irgendwie auf der Kippe, aber das erklärt auch warum das System bei schlechten Bedingungen an seine Grenzen stößt!

Ein Wechsel auf den 36 Screenmatic wäre sicher angebracht, aber knapp unter €1400 sind wirklich extrem und obwohl ich mit dem 18er recht zurfrieden war, erscheint mir der Preis für den 36er nicht angemessen.


----------



## senator20_2000 (6. Apr. 2015)

das mein ich doch "mit koi`s 13,5m³ " da hast du ja das 2,5 fache was der filter schaffen soll und da liegt wohl auch das Problem.
Und aus deinem 18`er und einem "günstigen" 36`er einen zusammen Stückeln? okay vor überraschungen ist man da nicht sicher....


----------



## teichern (6. Apr. 2015)

Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, einen neuen 18er und den alten dahinter, allerdings habe ich dann natürlich den doppelten Platzbedarf. Grundsätzlich wäre der 36er wahrscheinlich ideal, aber neu ist er einfach zu teuer! Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Augen offen halten nach einem gebrauchten 36er.


----------



## teichern (7. Apr. 2015)

Kurzes Update! Nach einiger Überlegung und Rücksprache mit einen Biosieve Händler werde ich wohl nach einem günstigen Oase Biotec Screenmatic 36 suchen. Leider sind zur Zeit keine guten Angebote in den e.....y Kleinanzeigen, aber ich schaue weiter. Falls hier einer verkauft wird..............!


----------

